# Zeiss Ikon Box question



## montresor (Feb 15, 2007)

Just ran a roll through my Zeiss Ikon Box Tengor 56/2 and came up with a loose wind. No way to do a Holga spool-tightening trick with this one. Anyone have experience with this? Obviously I have to make sure at the outset that it at least starts tight, but wondering about any other ways I might finagle a tight wind.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 16, 2007)

montresor said:


> Just ran a roll through my Zeiss Ikon Box Tengor 56/2 and came up with a loose wind. No way to do a Holga spool-tightening trick with this one. Anyone have experience with this? Obviously I have to make sure at the outset that it at least starts tight, but wondering about any other ways I might finagle a tight wind.


 
I have one but haven't put any film through it. Deserves a look...  I'll check it.

Are there retaining springs or is there a film pressure plate? I can't recall...

*runs into the collectible cameras shop*


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 16, 2007)

That's the spring on mine. It's on both sides and also it has springs on the spool tops so the spools don't rotate freely. There is also a sort of a metal plate on the back of the removable back (the one with the red windows) which applies light pressure on the film but it's not spring loaded.


----------



## montresor (Feb 17, 2007)

Aha -- the spring tab that rests against the film roll is not present on mine for the take-up spool, just the feed spool. The extant spring tab is held on with a sort of flanged-rivet thing. On the take-up side there's a small indentation where such a thing might go. Looks like it would be easy enough to fabricate a similar spring tab abd secure it in place. (Also, looking at the extant rivet, I can see how it must have popped out -- kind of cheesy looking!) The spool top springs seem okay, firm and tight; and the pressure plate is in place. So I think we found the problem. Thanks!


----------

